# Heads Up for DIRECTV Revolution



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Next week is the Revolution ... DIRECTV's all-dealer conference, a gathering of about 2,000 dealers plus DIRECTV honchos, training sessions, demos and the like. It's happening at the Hilton Anatole in Dallas, April 19-21. 

Believe it or not, there's a dress code (business casual during the day ... you can wear your jeans at night). Entertainment is planned for both Monday and Tuesday nights and the highlight of the meeting will likely be a session with new CEO Mike White on Wednesday morning.•


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Ooooh.... that's in my backyard!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

However...

The Revolution is NOT open to the public.
It is only opened to Registered DIRECTV dealers, and selected employees.

(I was there last year, but I am not this year)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Can tfederov, myself, and other Dallas area dbstalkers come bother Earl & others about D12, Tivo, new HD, etc? 


Oooooh, I bet this is where they'll announce D12 is dead! :lol:


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Can tfederov, myself, and other Dallas area dbstalkers come bother Earl & others about D12, Tivo, new HD, etc?
> 
> Oooooh, I bet this is where they'll announce D12 is dead! :lol:


I guess you could try to bother Earl, but it won't do any good if he's not there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

adkinsjm said:


> I guess you could try to bother Earl, but it won't do any good if he's not there.


I posted before reading he wouldn't be there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

As far as I know, there are some dealers who are also members here, but I doubt they'd risk their contracts to report confidential information here...


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> As far as I know, there are some dealers who are also members here, but I doubt they'd risk their contracts to report confidential information here...


Unlike the other web forum dealing with Satellite TV, they seem to post anything and everything that pops up (which is nice for us commoners, but bad for those that have to endure the consequences)


----------



## D-Bamatech (Jun 28, 2006)

thelucky1 said:


> Next week is the Revolution ... DIRECTV's all-dealer conference, a gathering of about 2,000 dealers plus DIRECTV honchos, training sessions, demos and the like. It's happening at the Hilton Anatole in Dallas, April 19-21.
> 
> Believe it or not, there's a dress code (business casual during the day ... you can wear your jeans at night). Entertainment is planned for both Monday and Tuesday nights and the highlight of the meeting will likely be a session with new CEO Mike White on Wednesday morning.•


The biggest "dog and pony" show in the corporate world!

Want laughs and LIES?

I'll never forget the "themed".... "year of the dealer" escapade.:nono2:
Pure noise based propaganda Bull*****! & W/o any form of reality reference to the very people who built them. !

So
Revolution?
Try corporate stock based lies to induce "the blind"!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

D-Bamatech said:


> The biggest "dog and pony" show in the corporate world!
> 
> Want laughs and LIES?
> 
> ...


Another post that calls for....


----------



## Installer Geek (Apr 19, 2010)

that need an Installer? Commercial or residential.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Installer Geek said:


> that need an Installer? Commercial or residential.


Wow that was off topic :lol:


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Wow that was off topic :lol:


And in some forums would result in an immediate ban!


----------



## chudgins (Aug 3, 2006)

will the Revolution be televised???


----------

